# Volkswagen closes $2.6 billion investment in self-driving startup Argo AI



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/volkswagen-closes-2-6-billion-040438046.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/volkswagen-closes-2-6-billion-040438046.html


Well
Volkswagon can probably pull this off.

After all
Their TURBO DIESEL COMPUTERS are Smart enough to Quit Polluting when INSPECTORS ARE AROUND !


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jeanocelot said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/volkswagen-closes-2-6-billion-040438046.html


More billions going into the black hole of "self-driving" cars. Truly amazing.


----------

